# The 2016 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2015)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride each month. 
PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD *

It should eventually look like this one:

*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for posting comments, planned rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calender year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a brief description of the route ridden. (please don't post just a link, Strava, RidewithGPs etc).

This as an example 
*
04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star






If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM Shaun and ask that he allow's you to edit your post.

Good luck to all those that enter.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2016)

*01/01/16 (C167) Kent (Smarden and Headcorn Loop)*
With @Trickedem . Via Shoreham, Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Borough Green, Offham, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Colliers Green, Frittenden, Biddenden, Smarden, Headcorn, Staplehurst, back to Yalding, West Malling and Pilgrims Way. Otford, Orpington, Chiselhurst and home.
104.09 miles. 7.06.56 Riding Time. 14.60Avg. 3484ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.5mph. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*07/02/16 (C170) To Rye and Camber Sands and back.*
With @rb58
Home, Pollhill, Sevenoaks, Tonbridge, Horsmorden, Benenden, Rolvenden, Whittersham, Iden, Rye. Lunch at Camber. Lydd, Brenzett, Appledore, Tentenden, Biddenden, Frittenden, Staplehurst, Marden, Yalding, Plaxtol, Seal and Sevenoaks.
113.10 miles. 7.30.46 Riding Time. 15.1mph avg. 3598 Elevation Gain. 38.3mph Max Speed. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*06/03/16 (C172) To Uckfield via The Ashdown Forest*
With @Trickedem & @martint235
Home. Shoreham, Otford, Pilgrims Way, Borough Green, Plaxtol, Hildenborough, Penshurst, Cowden, Hoytle, Hartfield, Ashdown Forest, Duddledwell, Uckfield, Rotherfield, Mark Cross, Bells Yew Green, Brenchley, Laddingford, Yalding, Wateringberry, West Malling, Offham, Wrotham, Pilgrims Way, Otford, Pollhill and Home
108.15miles. 8.07.05 Riding Time, 13.3mph avg, 6321 Elevation Gain, 45.70mph Max Speed. Van Nicholas Ventus.

*03/04/16 (C174) To Brighton and back.*
With @Trickedem , @Tim Hall & @martint235
Home, Bromley, Croydon, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Ditchling Beacon and Brighton, Reverse via the Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, back to Handcross and the same way back as the outward journey.
112.13miles. 7:13:33riding time. 15.5MPH avg. 4258ft Elevation Gain. 42.6mph max speed. Van Nicholas ventus.

*01/05/16 (C176) To Brighton (following the Veteran Commercial Vehicle Rally) and back.*
With Andy, Simon, Susie, Tim, Dave and Bob
Home, Bromley, Croydon, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Clayton Hill and Brighton, Reverse via the Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, back to Handcross and the same way back as the outward journey.
112.20miles. 7:21.02riding time. 15.4mph avg. 3957ft Elevation Gain. 41.60mph max speed. Van Nicholas ventus 2013

*05/06/16 (C180) To Herne Bay and back.. with @martint235 *
Home, Otford, Borough Green & Wrotham, Offham, Hollingbourne Hill, Doddington, Newington, Faversham, Graveny, Seasalter, Whitstable and Herne Bay. Return via the classic FNR route. Whitstable, Seasalter, Faversham, Sittingbourne, and along the Medway Towns to Dartford, Crayford, Bexley and home.
120Miles. 7:39:51Riding Time. 15.7mph Avg. 3570Elevation Gain. 33mph max speed. Van Nicholas ventus 2013

*03/07/16 (C184) To Brighton and back.*
With Andy, Mark, Alex, Rob, Martin, Adrian and Joe
Home, Bromley, Croydon, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Clayton Hill and Brighton, Reverse via the Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, back to Handcross and the same way back as the outward journey.
113.13miles. 6:52:41riding time. 16.4mph avg. 4163ft Elevation Gain. 44.3mph max speed. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*01/08/16 (C186) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
103.22miles. 6.24.44 Riding Time. 16.10Avg. 2746ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 34.7mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*03/09/16 (C192) Romney, Camber Rye Loop.*
Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford. The on to Romney via the Marshes, Dungeness, Camber, Rye then loop back via Appledore, Woodchurch, Biddenden and Headcorn.
107.79miles. 7.34.26 Riding Time. 14.20Avg. 1847ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 34.2mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*02/10/16 (C193) Whitstable and back.*
With Ross. Via Sidcup, Dartford, Gravesend, Northfleet, Rochester and the Medway Towns, Sittingbourne, Bapchild, Teynham, Faversham, Seasalter and Whitstable.
119.71miles. 7.39.18 Riding Time. 15.60Avg. 3293ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 32.1mph. Van Nicholas Ventus 2013

*06/11/16 (C195) Brighton and back.*
Home, Bromley, Croydon, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Ditchling Beacon and Brighton, Reverse via the Devils Dyke, Wineham, Warninglid, back to Handcross and the same way back as the outward journey.
107.38miles. 7:03:40riding time. 15.2MPH avg. 3826ft Elevation Gain. 40.8mph max speed. Van Nicholas ventus.

*03/12/16 Tiptree and back (C#198)*
Home, Sidcup, Dartford, Ockenden, Bulpham, Billericay, Hanningfield, Maldon, Heybridge, Tiptree, Tolleshunt Major, Heybridge, Maldon, Hanningfield, Billericay, Stanford Le Hope, Tilbury Ferry, Gravesend, Northfleet, Dartford, Bexley, Orpington, Home.
117.04miles. 8:03:07 Riding Time. 14.54mph avg. Pinnacle Pyrolite

And that completes the challenge for 2016


----------



## fatjel (2 Jan 2016)

*1st January 2016.*.
Tonbridge-Appledore-Rye-Hythe- Bethesden-Tonbridge-- http://www.strava.com/activities/460880924
131 miles -- Jamis Quest Comp


----------



## Cold Snail (2 Jan 2016)

*01/01/2016*
High Brooms railway station>Three Elm Ln, Tonbridge>Shadoxhurst Rd, Woodchurch>Fishmarket Rd, Rye>RH&DR Restaurant Dungeness>New Church Rd, Bilsington>Light Railway Restaurant Scanlons Bridge Rd, Hythe>Smarden Bell Rd, Smarden>Badsell Rd, Five Oak Green>Three Elm Ln, Tonbridge.
*137.69 miles 555m elevation*
Genesis Tour De Fer






https://www.strava.com/activities/460823292

*25/02/2016*

Mostly the same ride (started and finished in Tonbridge) done at night in sub freezing temperatures.
*129.05 miles 461m elevation*

https://www.strava.com/activities/502245043


*31/03/2016*

Same ride just to squeak in month 10 in the RRTY.
Gave it a bit more Welly with a heart rate monitor strapped to my chest this time to see how unfit I am.

https://www.strava.com/activities/531817160

*09/04/2016*

The Shark.
Without doubt, the toughest ride I have done to date.
Greenwich to Seaford and back again finding every steep hill in-between.
On the last flat 200km ride, I pushed myself a bit more than usual, I think that if I hadn't, I wouldn't have made it around in time on this one.








https://www.strava.com/activities/540571519

*16/05/2016*

Back to the usual DIY 200k to complete my first RRTY.
I am now looking forward to riding somewhere else.

https://www.strava.com/activities/578025075

*09/06/2016*

A failed attempt at the Man of Kent 400 perm, but still got 105.5 miles in with bad knee pain that kicked in around the 50km mark and got worse in Sandwich at 2.30am.
Many thanks to @fatjel for the lift back from Headcorn





*02/07/2016
*
With the knee holding out over the last few weeks, it was time to get that 400k itch scratched with the Kingdom of the East Saxons 400km Audax from Great Dunmow, taking in a very nice scenic tour of the Essex countryside.





htt*ps://www.strava.com/activities/628689249*
*256 miles with 2286m of climb
*
06/08/2016
Essex R&R 200k with a broken saddle from 80km






134.5 miles, 10:06:39 moving 1,175m
https://www.strava.com/activities/667041427


----------



## Trickedem (3 Jan 2016)

*01/01/16 Kent (Smarden and Headcorn Loop)*
With @ianrauk . Via Meopham, Borough Green, Offham, West Malling, Yalding, Marden, Colliers Green, Frittenden, Biddenden, Smarden, Headcorn, Staplehurst, back to Yalding, West Malling, Kemsing, Exedown Hill, Istead Rise and home.
100.6 miles. 7.21.05 Riding Time. 13.7 mph Avg. 4,584 ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 32.4 mph. Van Nicholas Yukon.
*06/02/16 Kent (Down to Ashford)*
Aylesford, Yalding, Staplehurst, Bethersden, Ashford, Boughton Lees, Charing, Harrietsham. Detling, Aylesford, Cobham, home.
102.7 miles. 7.46.28 Riding Time. 13.2 mph Avg. 5,157 ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 31.5 mph. Van Nicholas Yukon.
*06/03/2016 Kent (Ashdown loop)*
Strood, Cobham, Borough Green, Leigh, Penshurst, Cowden, Hartfield, Ashdown Forest, Uckfield, Mark Cross, Brenchley, Yalding, Ditton, Aylesford, Rochester, Strood. 100.5 miles, 7,260 feet of climb, 12.1mph avg. 38.9mph max speed.
*03/04/2016 (Brighton and Back)*
Bromley, Croydon, Purley, Redhill, Crawley, Pease Pottage, Burgess Hill, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton, Devil's Dyke, Handcross, Crawley, Redhill, Croydon, Bromley. 105.6 miles, 4,142 feet of climb, 14.6mph avg. 47mph max speed.
*14/05/2016 The Bryan Chapman Memorial (less about 250k)*
Chepstow, Abergavenny, Builth Wells, Rhayader, Llanidloes, Macynthleth, Dolgellau, Harlech, Trawsfynedd, Dolgellau, Newtown. 12.6mph avg, 13, 849 feet of climbing, 220.9 miles.
*4/06/2016 Tour de Iceland on a Brompton*
Reykjavik, Selfoss, Thingvellir, Nesjavellir, Reykjavik
106.5 miles, 7,976 feet of climbing, 11.0mph moving average.
*10/07/2016 The CTC Triennial Veteran's Ride*
3 different loops from Golden Green, Tonbridge, with @ianrauk & @rb58
101.6 miles, 12.4 mph moving average, 1,806 feet of climbing.
*06/08/2016 DIY 400 km Audax York to London*
York, Louth, Spalding, St Ives, Cambridge, Great Easton, Leytonstone
257.5 miles, 19:31:07 moving time, 5,597ft climb Avg Speed 13.2 mph
*04/09/2016 *
Strood, Lockyers Hill, Vigo Hill, Bates Hill, Carters Hill, Hubbards Hill, Ide Hill, Toy's Hill, Puddledock Hill, Chalkpit Lane, White Lane (Catford Hill Climb), Brasted Hill, Star Hill, Row Dow Hill, Tinkerpot Lane, Michael's Lane, Higham, Strood.
100.4 miles, Avg Speed 12 mph, 8,885 feet of climb.
*16/10/2016*
Strood, Meopham, Borough Green, Yalding, Bletchingley, Sissinghurst, Pluckley, Headcorn, Staplehurst, Collier Street, Red Hill, East Malling, Offham, Ryarsh, Snodland, Wouldham, Rochester. 100.1 miles, Avg Speed 13.5mph, 3,900 feet of climb. With @ianrauk
*06/11/2016*
Strood, All Hallows, Higham, Eynsford, Polhill (for the CTC Hill Climb) Penshurst, West Peckham, Yalding, Mereworth, Teston, Aylesford, Eccles, Strood. 100.8 miles, Avg 12.8mph, 5, 800 feet of climb.
*03/12/2016*
Strood, Gravesend, Dartford Crossing, Billericay, Maldon, Tiptree, then back to Tilbury and across the Gravesend foot ferry and back home. with @ianrauk & @rb58
104.9miles, 7:19:54 moving time, 5,348ft of climb. Avg Speed 14.3mi/h


----------



## rhm (5 Jan 2016)

*01/01/2016 New Jersey and Pennsylvania*

Lawrenceville NJ, Pennington NJ, Taylorsville PA, Pineville PA, Doylestown PA, Riegelsville PA, Milford NJ, Ringoes NJ, Lawrenceville NJ.
113.9 miles, 9:09 moving time, 12.4 mph avg, 6784 feet elevation gain, 36 mph max. (I think the metrics are off; we weren't moving that long).
1976 Holdsworth 531 Special, converted to 650b wheels.






________________________________________________________________________
*February 7, New Jersey*

102 miles, 5491 feet of climbing, 7:10 moving time.
1976 Holdsworth 531 Special, converted to 650b wheels.

From Lawrenceville NJ, through Princeton, Kingston, Griggstown, up Sourland Mountain, through Hopell, Rocktown, etc. up to Milford; returning through Frenchtown, Stockton, Lambertville, Hopewell.










*March 13, New Jersey*

101 miles, 3559 feet of climbing, seven hours moving time.
1976 Holdsworth 531 Special, converted to 650b wheels.

From Lawrenceville to Cranbury, Allentown, New Egypt, Monmouth Battlefield, Englishtown, Cranbury again, Princeton and back to Lawrenceville.





___________________________________________________________________________
*April 15-16, Pennsylvania and New Jersey*
232 miles, 7606 feet of climbing, 18:10 hours moving time.
1976 Holdsworth 531 Special, converted to 650b wheels.

link to RideWithGPS

From Perkasie to Quakertown PA; passing through Doylestown PA, Trenton, Bordentown, Pemberton, Whiting, Lakehurst, Lakewood, Sea Girt, Asbury Park, Sea Bright, Red Bank, Englishtown, Cranbury, Lawrenceville, Pennington, Lambertville, and Stockton NJ; and Point Pleasant, PA.

This was a fleche with the Eastern Pennsylvania Randonneurs club.






*
____________________________________________________________________________
May 28, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, and New York*
141.8 miles, 10593 feet of climbing, 11:20 moving time.
1982 Trek 720 Touring bike.

link to RideWithGPS

From Lawrenceville, NJ; through Hopwell, Whitehouse Station, Mount Olive, Andover, Newton, Milford PA, Barryville NY, Eldred, Bethel, Jeffersonville, Callicoon Center NY.














*_______________________________________________________
June 25, Eastern Long Island, New York*
115.2 miles, 3438 feet of climbing, 8:07 moving time.
Ca 1972 Lambert converted to fixed gear
Link to RideWithGPS

From Mastic Beach, passing through Mastic, Moriches, Center Moriches, East Moriches, Remsenburg, Westhampton Beach, Bridge Hampton, Southampton, North Sea, Noyac, Shelter Island, Greenport, Peconic, Cutchogue, Mattituck, Riverhead, Manorville, Mastic, and Mastic Beach again.


----------



## Aravis (6 Jan 2016)

Aged 55½ at start of year, male. Location Gloucester, UK. Usual bike Raleigh Pioneer Venture aluminium hack (2005).

*January 2016 (C241):* 6/1/16, Gloucester - Alveston - Chepstow - Monmouth - Ross - Newent - Tewkesbury - Gloucester. *100.7 miles.* Start 07:55, finish 16:15. Ave riding speed 12.7mph. Max speed 36.1mph. The first time I've turned a pedal since 20th October last year.

*February 2016 (C242):* 11/2/16, Gloucester - Hereford - Hay-on-Wye (almost) - Golden Valley - Ross-on-Wye - Newent. Then untidily back to Gloucester due to most river Severn crossing points being flooded. *114.6 miles.* Start 07:40, finish 17:25. Lots of sheet ice but practically no wind.

*March 2016 (C245):* Now on Garmin/Strava. 12/3/16, an undemanding expedition along the eastern side of the Severn estuary. *102.21 miles.* Dawes Galaxy (1980) with wreath head badge.
https://www.strava.com/activities/514957199

*April 2016 (C248):* 8/4/16, a Cotswold tour using the easiest ascent in the Cheltenham area, exploring some lanes in the upper Thames and Avon valleys before a wind-assisted return along the A38. *120.34 miles.*
https://www.strava.com/activities/539400421

*May 2016 (C251):* 5/5/16, Cotswolds again, enjoying the warmth and springtime freshness. Added an extension to the north bringing the distance up to 150 miles. Reliving my youth once again. *150.32 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/566422102

*June 2016 (C254):* 8/6/16, Welsh Marches, heading up to Ludlow via Hereford and returning via Worcester. A very warm day with plenty of climbing. Extremely humid and hazy, so the views weren't quite what they might have been. *119.25 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/602665300

*July 2016 (C255):* 4/7/16, Cotswolds and Wiltshire Downs, with a final loop northwards to boost the mileage. Surprisingly windy, rather humid but not too warm. Arrived home with my best coal miner's face! *151.23 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/630037554

*August 2016 (C257):* 1/8/16, Severn Bridge, Avonmouth Bridge and Clifton Suspension Bridge, then returning to Gloucester. A very early start in a successful attempt to miss the worst of the rain. A return to formerly familiar haunts. *124.29 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/660886584

*September 2016 (C261):* 3/9/16, Audax: Mr Pickwick goes to Hay in a day. My first 200km Audax. Very wet at times, but not as bad as the Met Offfice forecast had implied. *129.05 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/699432618

*October 2016 (C263):* 1/10/16, Longest and best ride of the year. Over to Hay via the Golden Valley, up the Wye to Builth, over to Presteigne, back to Gloucester through Leominster, Ledbury, Upton and Tewkesbury. A miserable four Strava flybys - what's a bit of rain? Just about completed in daylight. *153.56 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/731113890

*November 2016 (C268):* 14/11/16, a clover-leaf shaped ride, needing to stay reasonably close to home in case my rear wheel collapsed (it didn't). Cotswolds, Forest of Dean and Malverns, with a significant climb in each. A road closure in the Forest meant some on the road re-planning and it turned out longer than intended. Some lovely roads which I'd never seen before. And some torrential rain - I didn't see that in the forecast. *130.19 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/775367424

*December 2016 (C269):* 2/12/16, finishing with a bit of a whimper. Woke up with a sore throat but really didn't want to abandon. Very slow even allowing for the rear puncture early on. Didn't want to finish in pitch darkness (enough of that last month) so left out the planned diversion to the Malverns. Explored some new territory around Redditch and Bromsgrove, and used one of the more dramatic Severn crossings at Holt Fleet. *103.18 miles*
https://www.strava.com/activities/791534601


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2016)

10/01/16
Home to Whitstable via the cesspits of Gillingham and Sittingbourne. 105 miles in a straight 7 hour moving time. First trip out on Lelly for almost 5 months I think and my first century for a while. Back in the game

21/02/16
Out to Tiptree for breakfast at the jam factory. Tailwind meant a speedy trip out but the headwind for the way back slowed things. Just missed out on a 16mph average. The 100 miles ticked over about 300 yards from home

06/03/16
A very different ride to the other two. A brutal 132 miles over the Ashdown Forest and several hills I never knew were there. Brunch in Uckfield and then really struggled back, a couple of 18%s did for my legs but the rejuvenating power of Haribo told for the last leg. Once on the well know roads between Orpington and Home I managed to raise my average from 13.1mph to 13.4mph. 9 Hours 48 in total. March done. Next hard one is November

03/04/16
To Brighton and back via Ditchling Beacon and Devil's Dyke. No real issues and a 15.1mph average over 120 miles in 7 hours 54..

08/05/16

With thanks to the jury. I set off to do the Hop Garden 200 but it went badly wrong. Please see chat thread for details.

Home to Meopham to Hythe and then across the Romney marsh. I then parted company with the ride and headed for Ashford to get the train hitting Ashford with 96.1 in 6 hrs 21. A train ride to Bromley and 7.79 miles to home in 30 mins brought a total of 103.89 in 6 hrs 51 of moving time. Lelly did let me down for the first time by slipping her chain on a short steep climb. It could have ended worse so she's been forgiven

05/06/16

To Herne Bay with @ianrauk 127 miles including Hollingbourne Hill in 8 hrs 9 mins which is15.5 mph. Shoulders and back hurt before I set off. Painkillers and Ian got me home

03/07/16

To Brighton to meet up with other centurions. 120 miles in 7 hrs 43. Cramps still an issue

6/8/16

Down to Ashford with @ianrauk to join @Hill Wimp ride around the marsh. Great day out but. I left early. 121 miles on the clock by home in 7.48


----------



## rb58 (10 Jan 2016)

*9 January. Century 136, 1st of 2016.*

Whitstable and back with the gang. Dartford, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham and Whitstable. Return leg back to Faverhsam, then A2 all the way to Strood before retracing my steps.

101.7 miles, 14.3mph, Enigma Etape.

*7 February. Century 137. 2nd of 2016.*

Sevenoaks, Tonbridge, GoudhurSt, Benenden, Rye, Camber, Lydd, Tenterden, Biddenden, Staplehurst, Marden. Stiff winds all day, especially coming north over the marshes - was blown sideways on more than one occasion.

103.6 miles. 14.7mph. Enigma Etape (on its fifth birthday)

*12 March. Century 139. 4th of 2016*

Dartford, Erith, Woolwich, Greenwich, Westminster, Aldgate, Bow, Barking, Rainham, Grays, Vange, Hadleigh, Thurrock, Rainham, Dagenham, Woolwich ferry, Eltham. All the nice places in fact. Spring is in the air!

105.6 miles. 16.04mph. Cannondale Synapse

*23 April. Century 141. 6th of 2016*

FNRttC Whitstable edition, following the classic route - home to London, Greenwich, Woolwich, Dartford, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable, and a return pretty much by the same route.

119.5 miles. 12.8mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*1 May. Century 142. 7th of 2016*

Solo ride to Ashford and back. Bexley, Orpington, Otford, Pilgrim's Way to Wrotham, Ightham, Plaxtol, Hadlow, Headcorn, Great Chart, Ashford. Return via the same route, with some minor variations.

110.5 miles. 15.9mph rolling. Cannondale Synapse.

*5 June. Century 144. 9th of 2016.*

Unintended solo ride to Ashford and back. Exactly the same route as May.

110.6 miles. 15.7mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*10 July. Century 148. 13th of 2016
*
CTC triennial veterans 2016 ride out of Golden Green. 4 loops at a gentle, conversational pace, plus the ride there (and to the station for the return).

137 miles. 13.4 rolling. Enigma Etape.

*6 August. Century 151. 16th of 2016*

Solo ride to Whitstable and back using the FNRttC route. Dartford - Gravesend - Rochester - Sittingbourne - Fversham - Whitstable. Back exactly the same way. First ride on Cannondale since new rear mech fitted after losing it on the last FNRttC. All good. Had a bad patch between 60 and 75 miles, then got my second wind. 104.2 miles, 15.7mph rolling, Cannondale Synapse 3.

*4 September. Century 153. 18th of 2016*

Up to the Oval, then south via Brixton, Streatham, Croydon, Redhill, Horley, Balcombe, Cuckfield to Burgess Hill for breakfast. Return via Handcross, Turners Hill, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Toys Hill, Polhill, Orpington and Sidcup. Strong winds and rolling Sussex roads made for hard work. 105.7 miles, 15.2moh rolling. Cannondale Synapse.
*
2 October. Century 154. 19th of 2016*

Whitstable with @ianrauk for breakfast. Dartford, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Whitstable, and a return pretty much by the same route.

106.4 miles. 15.7mph rolling. Enigma Etape.

*6 November. Century 155. 20th of 2016*

London to Brighton veteran car run. Up to Hyde Park, then south down the A23 mingling with the cars to Crawley for a bacon roll and cup of tea. Eastwards home via Turners Hill, Edenbridge, Ide Hill, Otford, Eynsford, Farningham and Dartford. Top day - cold to start, but home well before the rain came.

101.5 miles. 14.3mph rolling. Thorn Audax Mk3.

*3 December. Century 156. 21st of 2016
*
Dartford, Billericay, Maldon, Tiptree. Return via a slightly more northerly route, but crossing the Thames via the Tilbury Ferry, so home via Gravesend. Riding with @ianrauk and @Trickedem. Biggest ever Full English at a cafe on Tiptree High Street.

106.2 miles, 14.8mph rolling. Enigma Etape.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/470942343

Southampton, Alton, Farnham, Guildford, West Meon ( where the phone died ), Eastleigh ( where I revived it ), Southampton. 119 miles ( 12 of which went missing), 8:11 total time.

119 miles | 15th January |

https://www.strava.com/activities/496408313

Southampton, Fareham, Chichester, Bognor, Littlehampton, Wickham, Southampton.

102 miles | 18th February

https://www.strava.com/activities/508530738

4th March | 134 miles

134 miles Southampton, Chichester, Bognor Regis, Littlehampton, Worthing, Brighton, and home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/543324064

12th April | 104 miles

104 miles Southampton, Alton, Farnham, Guildford, West Meon, Bishops Waltham, Fair Oak.

https://www.strava.com/activities/567500672

6th May | 103 miles.

Southampton, Andover, Newbury, Kings Sombourne, Winchester, Fair oak, Southampton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/598340058

4th June | 109 miles.

Southampton, Chichester, Bognor, Barnham, Littlehampton, back again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/629066981/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

3rd July | 135 miles.

Southampton, Brighton, back again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-488E-9707-6115CE3E33D3?hl=en-GB&v=1470253499

3rd August | 104 miles

Eastleigh to Basingstoke, via Medstead, Ellison Green and Cliddeston. Then back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/697985746/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472833775

2nd September | 102 miles.

Upham to Littlehampton, via Portsdown Hill, and Chichester and Bognor Regis, then back again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-4484-85DC-2BF217238E6D?hl=en-GB&v=1475945817

8th October 2016 | 102 miles.

Upham to Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Sway, Bournemouth, Romsey, and back to Upham.

https://www.strava.com/activities/766790595/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1478368887

5th November 2016 | 104 miles (and the rest).

Upham, Wickham, Fareham, Chichester, Bognor, Littlehampton, Portsdown hill, Hamble, Southampton, Upham 


https://www.strava.com/activities/791598409/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1480703505

2nd Dec 2016 | Littlehamp(TON)| 102 miles

Upham, Wickham, Fareham, Emsworth, Chichester. Bognor, Littlehampton, Chichester, Fareham, Southampton, Eastleigh, Upham.

2016 Challenge completed.


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2016)

17/1/16
Portsmouth-Havant-Petersfield-Midhurst-Petworth-Billingshurst-Storrington-Chichester-Havant-Portsmouth. 100.45 miles in 8:32 (8:22 moving, 10:01 elapsed), rolling average of 12.0 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

23/2/16
Portsmouth-Denmead (twice-forgot the bottles first time!)-Hambledon-Alresford-Micheldever-Whitchurch and reverse. 100.54 miles in 9:07 (9:00 moving, 11:09 elapsed), rolling average of 11.2 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

6/3/16
Portsmouth-Bishops Waltham-Winchester-Hurstbourne Tarrant-Whitchurch-Overton-East Meon-Waterlooville-Portsmouth. 104.65 miles in 9:23 (10:25 elapsed), rolling average of 11.6 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

1/4/16
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Medstead-Lasham-Farnham-Puttenham-Guildford-Woking-Ripley-Ockham-Cobham-Esher-Kingston-Putney-Vauxhall-Blackfriars-Smithfield. 105.76 miles in 8:09 (7:56 moving, 9:09 elapsed), rolling average of 13.3 mph. Viner Magnifica.

1/5/16
Brussels-Aalst-Gent-Brugge-Ostend on Els' FNRttK (we started at 2340 on 30/4, but I reset the Garmin's recording after midnight, after we'd ridden less than a mile). After breakfast/brunch (didn't eat until 11ish!) I rode on to Poperinge and my overnight stop via Nieuwpoort, Veurne and Alveringem. 128.82 miles (from midnight CET) in 12:39 (11:19 moving, 16:50 elapsed), moving average 11.4 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

4/6/16
My Night Ride Around The Coast- 69 miles around the IOW- followed after breakfast and ferry home by a loop towards Chichester and back. 103.41 miles in 8:37 (8:11 moving, 13:16 elapsed), moving average 12.6 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

3/7/16
To Brighton and back by my usual route (Havant-Chichester-Barnham-Worthing) for the centurions (and guest riders) meet up. 100.29 miles in 7:36 (7:25 moving, 9:39 elapsed), moving average 13.5 mph. Viner Magnifica.

14/8/16
Portsmouth-Horndean-(eventually..included short stretch on A3..!!) Petersfield-Haslemere-Petworth-Billingshurst-Arundel-Chichester-Havant-Portsmouth. 102.3 miles in 8:38 (8:32 moving, 9:51 elapsed), moving average 12.0 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

14/9/2016
Most of a 200km DIY by GPS (I was principally concerned with getting imperial ton). Aachen-Monschau-Warnes-Malmedy-Stavelot-Stoumont-Esneux-Liege. 100.6 miles in 7:45 rolling (9:49 elapsed), 13 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

2/10/16
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Micheldever Station-Whitchurch-Andover-Stockbridge-Romsey-Chilworth-Bursledon-Fareham-Farlington-Portsmouth. 100.22 miles in 8:12 (7:18 rolling, 9:39 elapsed), 13.7 mph rolling average. Viner Magnifica.

13/11/16
Portsmouth-Denmead-Hambledon-Alresford-Whitchurch-Oakley-Alresford and reverse. 100.15 miles in 8:52 (7:36 moving, 10:08 elapsed), 13.2 mph rolling average. Litespeed T5 Gravel.

11/12/16
Portsmouth-Wickham (twice, bottle amnesia again!)-Botley-Hedge End-Eastleigh-Romsey-Winchester-Alresford-Hambledon-Waterlooville-Portsmouth. Lost about 5 miles on the Garmin due to forgetting to start it after a stop- 95.06 miles on the track, though, in 9:42 elapsed. Rolling average 11.7 mph. Litespeed T5 Gravel.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

*23rd January*
105.0 miles Moving time 6hrs 50 minutes, average speed 15.4mph
Leicester, Kibworth, Fleckney, Bruntingthorpe, North and South Kilworth, Stanford, Cold Ashby, West Haddon, Yelvertoft, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth, Stoney Stanton, Earl Shilton Sutton Cheney, Shenton, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Merry Lees, Ratby, Groby, Ansty (waved at @13 rider house) Leicester
*https://www.strava.com/activities/476600042*

*20th February*
104.0 miles Moving time 7hrs 6 minutes, average speed 14.6mph.
Leicester, Wistow, Kilby, Fleckney, Kibworth, Wistow, Great Glen, Billesdon, Kibworth-Wistow-Kilby-Fleckney-Kibworth loop x 3, Saddington, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Gilmorton, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Whetstone, Leicester city centre and home
https://www.strava.com/activities/497714831

*13th March*
104.46 miles, moving time 6hrs 46 minutes, average speed 15.4mph.
Leicester, Wistow, Kilby, Fleckney, Billesdon, Tur Langton, Hallaton, Medbourne, Weston By Welland, Welham, Thorpe Langton, Great Bowden, Foxton, West Langton, Kibworth, Fleckney, Arnseby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Stanford on Avon, Clay Coton, Lilbourne, Rugby, reverse route back to Kimcote, Gilmorton, Countersthorpe and Home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/516126990
*
20th April*
105.33 miles, moving time 6hrs 40 minutes, average speed 15.77mph.
Leicester, Kilby, Fleckney, Great Glen, Billesdon, Tur Langton, Hallaton, Medbourne, Weston By Welland, Welham, Thorpe Langton, Kibworth, Fleckney, Arnseby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Sharnford, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Newbold Verdon, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Linford, Anstey and finish at work
https://www.strava.com/activities/551216743

*14th May*
107.29 miles, moving time 6hrs 55 minutes, average speed 15.50mph.
Leicester, South Wigston, Newton Harcourt, Kibworth Harcourt, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, Wistow, Kilby, Fleckney, Arnseby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Claybrookes, Frolesworth, Ashby Parva, Gilmorton, Ashby Magna, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Whetstone, Fosse Park, Abbey Park, Watermead Park, home

https://www.strava.com/activities/575611538

*08th June*
112.55 miles, moving time 6hrs 49 minutes, average speed 16.51mph
Leicester, Kilby, Fleckney, Great Glen, Billesdon, Tur Langton, Hallaton, Medbourne, Weston By Welland, Welham, Thorpe Langton, Kibworth, Fleckney, Arnseby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Sharnford, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Sutton Cheney, Market Bosworth, Newbold Verdon, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Linford, Anstey, Rothley, Birstall and finish at work

https://www.strava.com/activities/602583409

*06th July 2016*
127.95 miles, moving time 7hrs 56 minutes, average speed 16.1mph
Leicester Newton Harcourt, Kibworth Beachamp, Saddinton, Kibworth, Fleckney, Arnesby, Upper Bruntingthorpe, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth, Asby Parva, Gilmorton, Dunton Bassett, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Leicester (Abbey Park and Watermead), Cossington, Thrussington, Hoby, Frisby, Gaddesby, Kirby Bellars, Wartnaby, Seagrave, Sileby, Mountsorrel, Leicester

https://www.relive.cc/view/631928884 (yes there is a spelling mistake - I was knackered when I uploaded it!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/631928884

*06th August 2016*
107.36 miles, moving time 6hrs 23 minutes, average speed 16.8mph
Leicester, Fleckney, Great Glen, Burton Overy, Billesdon, Tur Langton, Hallaton, Medbourne (including Neville Holt climb!) Great Bowden, Gumley, Kibworth, Fleckney, South Kilworth, Catthorpe, Swinford, Lutterworth, Frolesworth, Gilmorton, Home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/666370917

*04th September 2016*
111.09 miles, moving time 6hrs 47 minutes, average speed 16.4mph
Leicester, Newton Harcourt, Kibworth Harcourt, Fleckney, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Gilmorton, Dunton Bassett, Frolesworth, Sapcote, Earl Shilton, Kirkby Mallory, Market Bosworth, Stoke Golding, Fenny Drayton, Warton, Austrey, Orton on the Hill, Twycross, Snarestone, Newton Burgoland, Barton in the Beans, Market Bosworth, Newbold Verdon, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Thurcaston, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/700230732

*15th October 2016*
111.77 miles, moving time 7hrs 11 minutes, average speed 15.6pmh
Leicester, Newton Harcourt, Kibworth Harcourt, Fleckney, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Gilmorton, Cosby, Littlethorpe, Leicester, Cossington, Sileby, Seagrave, Old Dalby, Willoughby on the Wolds, Barrow, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Swithland, Thurcaston, Anstey, Groby, Ratby, Desford, Thurlaston, Huncote, Narborough, Leicester.

https://www.strava.com/activities/745244441

*13th November 2016*
111.81 miles, moving time 7hrs 20 minutes, average speed 15.2mph
Leicester, South Wigston, Wigston, Newton Harcourt, Great Glen, Billesdon, Tur Langton, East Langton, Kibworth Harcourt, Fleckney, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth,Sharnford, Earl Shilton, Huncote, Enderby, Leicester Forest East, Leicester, Cossington, Sileby, Seagrave, Nice Pies Cafe, Seagrave, Sileby, Mountsorrel, Rothley, Leicester.

https://www.strava.com/activities/774407129

*03rd December 2016*
105.84 miles, moving time 7hrs 3 minutes, average speed 15.0mph
Leicester, South Wigston, Wigston, Newton Harcourt, Great Glen, Billesdon, Tur Langton, East Langton, Kibworth Harcourt, Fleckney, Arnesby, Bruntingthorpe, Walton, Kimcote, Lutterworth, Ullesthorpe, Gilmorton, Leicester, Cossington, Sileby, Seagrave, Nice Pies Cafe, Seagrave, Sileby, Cossington, Leicester

https://www.strava.com/activities/792319686


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jan 2016)

*Saturday 23 Jan Surrey - Kent Flatlands*
West Wickham - Godstone - Newdigate - Lingfield - Tonbridge - Yalding - Otford 103 miles 

*Sunday 7 Feb Beacon and Back*
West Wickham - Godstone - Ardingly - Ditchling Beacon - Plumpton - Ardingly - Gangers Hill - Hayes. 101 miles


*Tuesday 29 March To Whitstable*
West Wickham - Godstone - Lingfield - Tonbridge - Yalding - Hollingbourne - Faversham - Whitstable. 101 miles


*Friday 8th April Bigfoot CC Hot X Buns Ride*
Addington - Turners Hill - Ardingly - Ditchling Beacon - Brighton - Turners Hill - Gangers Hill - Addington. 101 miles


*Sunday 15 May Islington CC Audax "The Great Escape"*
Old Street - Great Dunmow - Great Bardfield - Helions Bumpstead - Howlett End - Old St. 127 miles


*Sunday 5 June "The Ditchling Devil" Audax*
Wimbledon, Turner's Hill, Ditchling Beacon, Devil's Dyke, Upper Beeding, Chiddingford, Combe Lane, Richmond. 125 miles


*Friday 1 July Tour de France 2016 stage 1 route.*
Mont St Michel, Granville, Lessay, Utah Beach. 121 miles


*Saturday 7th August Double ton*
SE4, Lingfield, Tonbridge, Hythe Dungeness, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes 207 miles


*Sunday 9th September a Kent Loop*
SE4 Farningham, Dartford, Rochester, Faversham, Headcorn, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes. 121 miles


*Saturday 1st Oct 100 miles + 100 km*
SE4,Turner's Hill, Ardingly, Hailsham, Hastings, Rye, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Hayes 164 miles


*Saturday 5th Nov Harpenden Ride with Kajsa and Steve*
Harpenden, Thame, Harpenden, St Albans 100 miles


*Saturday 3rd Dec The Horse of Kent *
SE4, Sevenoaks, Tonbridge, Yalding,Horsmonden, Goudhurst, S. of Tunbridge Wells, Sevenoaks 108 miles


----------



## tatr (23 Jan 2016)

*Sat 23rd Jan*
First ride of the year. Left from Braintree and joined the Dick Turpin's Day Out 200k Audax at Great Dunmow. Saffron Walden, Acton, Debenham, Walsham le Willows, Sudbury then broke off to return to Braintree station. 131 miles in 8:57 and I had to stand up cycling home from Liverpool Street Station. New Eddington Number 39.






*Sat 27th Feb*
Only opportunity for a long ride in February and the weather co-operated. Commuted part of the way home from a meeting Leeds via Thorne, Lincoln, Sleaford, Thurlby, Peterborough where I ran out of daylight. 140 miles in 8:38. New Eddington number 41. Wrong turnings = 2. Unnecessary hills = 1.






*Sun 14 Mar*
Pootled around the London-Oxford-London Audax with a friend and then cycled home. I do not like the Uxbridge road. Ruislip, Quainton, Oxford, Didcot, Chinnor, Ruislip, London. 147 miles in 10:42. Eddington number still 41.





*
Sat 9 Apr*
A very hilly Audax. London to the sea and back via Brasted, Crowborough, Seaford, Mayfield and every hill in Kent. Ouch. 140 miles in 9:49. New Eddington number 44. Wrong turnings = 1.






*Sun 1 May*
Nice day out in the sunshine. London to Haslemere to meet friends, then a stunning 65 mile loop over the South Downs and back through Hindhead. 109 miles in 7:15. Eddington number still 44.






*Sun 5 Jun*
4th home on the Ditching Devil. London to Brighton and back via a bacon roll stop, ice cream stop, pasta stop, and a double cake stop. 142 miles in 8:30. New Eddington number 45.






*Sat 16th Jul*
The longest ride I've done by 75 miles, the Dun Run in both directions. Went via Sudbury and all the usual places on the way to Dunwich then detoured on the way back through Manningtree and Dedham to get the distance up to 400km. 255 miles in 16:30 and feeling surprisingly good at the end of it. In total this route had more climbing than the Shark Audax. Eddington Number has jumped to 48. Bacon rolls = 4.






*Sat 20th Aug*
The Old Roads and Drove Roads Audax. Didcot to the lost village of Imber and back via the firing range on Sailsbury Plain, Warminster and Melksham. 160 miles in 11:30. Detours = 2. New words learned = 1. New Eddington Number = 49.







*Sat 17th Sep*
Little meander through Wales. Haverfordwest to Newbury via St Davids, Brecon and The Severn Bridge. 240 miles in 18:50. Detours = 0. Descents all the way from Brecon to England = 1. New Eddington Number = 50.






*Sat 29th Oct*
London to London via Chertsey, Windsor, Henley, Wallingford, Henley and Slough on a route I didn't bother checking. 125 miles in 8:40. Off-road sections = 3. Hours late home = 2. New Eddington Number = 53.







*Sat 19th Nov*
2am start for London to Windsor, then back to London to pick up friends for a social cycle to Brighton via Chiddingfold. 140 miles in 10:00. Off-road sections = 0. Accidental A4 detours = 1. Eddington Number still 53.






*Wed 28th Dec*
Loop of Singapore on a mix of cycle paths and 4 lane urban motorways (which are legal to cycle on). 130 miles in 9:00. Islands visited = 3. Temperature = lots. New Eddington Number = 54 for a total gain of 16 this year.


----------



## redfalo (23 Jan 2016)

January
23/01 - 133 miles - DIY Audax from North London to Sudbury and back
Highbury-Great Dunmow - Sudbury - outskirts of Chelmsford - Highbury . A great day out with @AKA Bob @Eddie_C , @mllond and - last but not least - @Michael Adu, who is cleary back in the game.

February
20/02 - 128 miles - DIY Audax from North London to Sudbury and back 
with @Gordon P and @Michael Adu. My usual route (Highbury-Great Dunmow - Sudbury - outskirts of Chelmsford - Highbury) . This was much harder work than a 200k ride in Essex ought to be, thanks to a relentless headwind on the way back, paired with three hours of cold rain. Type 2 fun for sure.

March
19/03 - 190 miles - The Dean 300k Audax
First time for me at the AUK classic from Oxford to Chepstow and back via Malmesbury. I was expecting the ride with trepidation, as I had not ridden as much as I wanted in previous weeks for several reasons, and the forecasts for the night temperatures were frightening. I struggled primarily during the first 1 to 2 hours or so, but then got into my stride. Nice to see many familiar faces: @Michael Adu , @swarm_catcher and - only from the distance - @frank9755

April
30/04 - 189 miles - Green & Yellow Fields Audax
After the Dean ordeal in March, I was seriously toying with the thought of ditching my RRtY as well as this challenge. But the GYF on the last day of April kept me well in the game. A delightful night out with @AKA Bob and - a nice surprise - @Michael Adu. Midnight start in Manningtree, north to the coast and back. A chilly night where temperatures allegedly dropped to - 2 degrees, followed by a dream-like dawn and a stunning sunrise. Very pleased that I cut my riding time compared to last year's GYF by 50 minutes or so.

May
28/5 - 381 miles - Three Steps to Severn Audax
A fabulous ride from Macclesfield through mid-Wales to Chepstow, and back via the heart of England. Fantastic weather. I struggled a bit on 2nd day after snatching less than one hour of sleep at crowded Village Hall. Got my mojo bach around noon though.

June
10/05 - 126 miles - After Work Audax
A first for this year: Left work early on a Friday afternoon, met @frank9755 at Canary Wharf and off we went through the glittering beauty of PM peak Romford into Essex. Roads were almost traffic free later, as everyone was glued to telly watching the opening match of Euro 2016. My fastest 200 so far.

July
08/07 - 137 miles - Solo DIY London-Newhaven-Brighton-Surrey Hills
This ride was killing two birds with one stone: I recced the London-Newhaven route for the ride to Paris later this months (in daytime....) and then rode on to Brighton and back towards London following parts of the Ditchling Devil route via Devils Dyke and across the Surrey Hills. Jumped on a train at the M25 to avoid having to deal with London traffic twice in a day.

August
06/06 - 253 miles - Mini-LEL 
A joint adventure with @AKA Bob and @Trickedem : We took the 8.30am train from London to York, and then rode back to London joining the route of LEL 2017 north of Pocklington. A much harder ride than I expected it to be. I pulled a muscle in my back when lifting the bike after a puncture repair 40 miles in, and we had a fight a ferocious headwind in the Fens. Was very close to packing after 300km in Cambridge. 2nd RRtY and SR series done and dusted.

September
14/09 - 128 miles - 'Rest day' Audax
What to do on the rest day of the Friday's 2016 tour to Cologne? Well, let's go for a ride! And boy, it was beautiful! A brilliantly planned route by @4x5 , following the fantastic Vennbahn Radweg and other traffic free, perfectly surfaced cycle paths as well as mostly fraffic free roads. We had some very challenging climbs too. Three countries in one day, too. with @Gordon P @Eddie_C @StuAff @4x5 @Michael Adu @Andrew Br

Oktober
01/10 - 178 miles - Richard Ellis Memorial...
... and a few bonus miles. Met up with @Eddie_C 5.45am and rode usual route to Great Dunmow. We enjoyed a fabulous sunrise and glorious morning mist. Richard Ellis Memorial 200 started at 8.30am, via Cambridge, Hawstead and Manningtree. Weather was much better than forecast (only one hour of rain - excluding commutes, my first wet ride since February!), but 2 visitations. Time to put the winter tyres on... Abandoned original idea of riding back home, instead we rode to Bishop's Strotford and took the train.

November
03/11 - 137 miles - Essex 3R + ECE 
A very civilised November ride. Met @Eddie_C and @Michael Adu at 6pm in Highbury and bit further up @alotronic . We rode 45 miles to Witham, had a 45 minutes breakfast at the Wetherspoons and then joined the Essex 3R 100km Audax, the first of Audax Club Mid-Essex' Winter Brevets. Back at the pub 3pm-ish, burger and pint, and then another 20 miles to Basildon, where we got on the train to That London. First proper outing of the Mercian, which - I'm happy to report - is a pure joy.

December 
03/12 - 128 miles - Stansted Airport Express + ECE 
Audax Club Mid Essex' second winter brevet. Similar drill as in November: meetup with @Eddie_C and @Michael Adu in Highbury at 6am. A tweaked and slightly shorter route to Witham, Weatherspoons' breakfast. Hooked up with @AKA Bob for the 107 km Audax, late lunch at the 'spoons and ride back to Shenfield (much better than Basildon). Second long ride on the Mercian.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jan 2016)

*23/01/16 *101.3 miles 6 hours 17 mins, ave speed 16.1mph Hornsea, Skipsea, Kilham, Cowlam, Driffield, Brandesburton, & Catwick on the club ride with 5 others, approx 53 miles, then onto Rise, Sproatley, Burton Pidsea, Halsham, Rimswell, Roos, Humbleton & back home

https://www.strava.com/activities/476678537

*24/02/16 *100.7 miles 5 hours 52 mins, ave speed 17.1mph Bit of frost early doors, so stuck on main roads & headed south from Hornsea all the way to Easington, headed in land for breakfast at Winestead, Then headed north for a few local loops near home till I'd hit the ton

https://www.strava.com/activities/501241936

*23/03/16 *100.6 miles 5 hours 26 mins ave speed 18.5mph Headed north to Skipsea & then south via Long Riston & Roos to Patrington, across to Withernsea & then back up towards home with a few local loops to hit a ton

https://www.strava.com/activities/524563142

*21/04/16 *102.1 miles 5 hours 55 mins ave speed 17.2mph. Headed north to Skipsea & Kilham, then west to Driffield & on the wolds to Goodmanham, then back east through Beverley , south down to Burton Pidsea & Roos, then back north home

https://www.strava.com/activities/552433916

*17/05/16 *101 miles 5 hours 32 mins, ave speed 18.2mph North from Hornsea to Beeford, then south to Hedon, back North to Fitling for a lunch stop, then back south towards Halsham & Winestead, then back home to Hornsea with a few local loop to get the ton

https://www.strava.com/activities/579023057

*11/06/16 *102 miles 5 hours 40 mins, ave speed 18mph. Short 20 mile loop from home, before joining the Saturday club ride taking in the WFK sportive route, just over 62 miles & finished with another 20 mile loop near home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/605811040

*21/07/16 *101.8 miles 5 hours 34 mins, ave speed 18.3 mph. On my new Van Nic. similar route to my Jan ride, headed north through Skipsea, onto Kilham & Cowlam, back to Driffield, onto edge of the Wolds down to Etton, then to Beverley & Routh, then south as far as Burton Pidsea, across to Halsham & Roos then north back home

https://www.strava.com/activities/648453010

*13/08/16 *100.4 miles 5 hours 45 mins, ave speed 17.4mph. A quick 25 mile solo loop & then out on a cub ride, heading from Hornsea to Skipsea & Kilham, onto the Wolds through Cowlam & Sledmere, through Wetwang & a cafe stop at Tibthorpe.before heading back through Hutton Cranswick & Beeford. Arrived back in Hornsea at just over 80 miles, so headed off for another solo loop to reach 100.

https://www.strava.com/activities/674432638

*2/09/16 *101.8 miles 5 hours 38 mins, ave speed 18.1mph. A 40 mile ride with a few mates, heading to Bethell Bridge via Hornsea & Bewhome & returning to Hornsea via Rise, then headed off solo, upto Skipsea, then south through Arnold, Bilton, Lelley & onto Patrington for a cafe stop after 80 miles, then headed across to Holmpton & back up the coast to Hornsea

https://www.strava.com/activities/698000194

*30/10/16 *103.4 miles 5 hours 59 mins, ave speed 17.3mph. Two 50ish mile loops, the first with 2 mates, heading out of Hornsea to Beeford, down to Brandesburton, through Skirlaugh & Aldbrough, then back onto Hornsea. Then off on my own, north to Atwick, then across Catfoss, onto Catwick, down to Coniston across to Humbleton, Down to Patrington for a cafe stop at 86 miles, which was probably a little far & then back north as far as Cowden & picked the car up from the local after leaving it last night 

*30/11/16 *102.2 miles 6 hours 15 mins, ave speed 16.3mph. Had a couple of routes plotted, but due to icy conditions ended up sticking to roads I know. North to Skipsea & Kilham, across to Driffield, towards Middleton & Goodmanham, then back towards Beverley, east to Routh, then south to Bilton, across to Roos & then a zig zag north home to get to the magic ton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/789863222

*14/12/16 *101.6 mile 6 hours 19 mins, ave speed 16.1mph. Headed west through Beverley, onto Pocklington & then down to Howden, back through Gilberdyke, North Cave & Beverley & then back home. Garmin file wont upload  but manual entry added with a screen shot of the Garmin showing the ride stats.

https://www.strava.com/activities/802263360


----------



## Eddie_C (24 Jan 2016)

*January 23rd *
148 miles - DIY Audax from North London to Sudbury and back
Ladbroke Grove - Highbury - Great Dunmow - Sudbury - outskirts of Chelmsford - Highbury - Ladbroke Grove
With @redfalo, @mllond, @AKA Bob and @Michael Adu.
Great day out, and really impressive comeback by Michael.

*February 20th * London - Marton - Coventry* 110 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - HPC - Stanmore - Watford - Wigginton - Wing - Stewkley - Silverstone - Blakesley - Priors Martin - Marton - Stoneleigh - Coventry.
With @Dogtrousers.

*March 12th* London - Southend - Upminster *105 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - HPC - Limehouse - Plaistow - Dagenham - Thurrock Services M25 - Herongate - Billericay - Battlesbridge - Rayleigh - Daws Heath - Leigh-on-Sea - Southend - Rochford - Hockley - Rayleigh - Wickford - Noak Hill - Dunton - Bulphan - Upminster. With @AKA Bob and The Fridays' recce group.

*April 23rd *London - Whitstable - Rochester *106 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - Oval - Bermondsey - Plumstead - Greenhithe - Gravesend - Lower Higham - Strood - Upchurch - Sittingbourne - Teynham - Faversham - Graveney - Whitstable - Graveney - Faversham - Teynham - Sittingbourne - Upchurch - Chatham - Rochester.
With @Trickedem and The Fridays.

*May 29th* London - Faygate- Shoreham - Crawley - Horley - Gatwick *100 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - Battersea - Mitcham - Coulsdon - Reigate- Faygate - Lower Beeding - Steyning - Shoreham Airport - Portslade - Devil's Dyke - Twineham - Warninglid - Handcross - Crawley - Horley - loops - Gatwick Airport

*June 4th* Isle of Wight circuit plus inland loops *100 miles*
East Cowes - Wootton Bridge - Downend - Havenstreet - Fishbourne - Sandown - Wroxall - Military Road - Freshwater - Yarmouth - Northwood - Cowes - Wootton Bridge - Ryde - Ashey - Downend - Wootton Bridge - loops - East Cowes
With @StuAff and co.

*July 16th* London to Felpham with the Fridays, plus ride back to Pulborough *100 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - HPC- Tooting - Merton - Epsom Downs - Betchworth - Rusper - Faygate - Horsham - Coolham - West Chiltington - Watersfield - Bury Hill- Arundel - Ford - Felpham - loops - Ford - Arundel - Bury Hill - Pulborough. Victoria - Ladbroke Grove. With @Flying Dodo and The Fridays.

*August 20th* London - Whitstable - Rochester *102 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - HPC - Embankment - Tooley Street - Plumstead - Greenhithe - Gravesend canal - Strood - Upchurch - Sittingbourne - Teynham - Faversham - Graveney - Whitstable - Graveney - Faversham - Teynham - Sittingbourne - Newington - Chatham - Rochester.
With @Trickedem and The Fridays.

*September 14th *Aachen - Malmedy - Liege *100.6 miles*
Most of a 200km DIY by GPS. Aachen-Monschau-Warnes-Malmedy-Stavelot-Stoumont-Esneux-Liege. 100.6 miles. With @StuAff and The Fridays.

*October 1st* London - Great Dunmow - Grantchester - Hawstead - Manningtree - Great Dunmow - Bishop's Stortford *186 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - Highbury - Epping - Great Dunmow - Richard Ellis Memorial 200km audax - Great Dunmow - Bishop's Stortford. With @redfalo. https://www.strava.com/activities/731256895

*November 5th *London - Witham - Essex 3R - Basildon *144 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - Highbury - Chigwell - Ingatestone - Witham - Essex 3R - Basildon. With @redfalo, @Michael Adu and @alotronic .

*December 3rd *London - Witham - Stansted Airport Express - Shenfield *138 miles*
Ladbroke Grove - Highbury - Stansted Airport Express + ECE . With @redfalo and @Michael Adu.


----------



## Michael Adu (24 Jan 2016)

*Not so early as planned Jan 23rd*
143.7 miles (corrected) all in all from Stockwell - Highbury - Sudbury -Highbury - Islington
With @redfalo, @mllond, @AKA Bob, @Eddie_C and meself
1st Post Quad tendon Op - \DIY Audax Ride 200km +
https://www.strava.com/activities/476855791

*February's ride another 144 miles* .
all in all from Stockwell - Highbury - Sudbury -Highbury - Stockwell
with @redfalo; and @Gordon P
https://www.strava.com/activities/498158812
https://www.strava.com/activities/498159043
https://www.strava.com/activities/498158871

*March's Ride another 187 miles 
The Dean 300 km Audax Di2 / Gadget Nightmare*
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1092935952
https://www.strava.com/activities/521921977
Rode with @redfalo in spirit & saved by @swarm_catcher

*April's Rides cutting it fine 30th April *
The Green and Yellow 300k Audax total milage 196 (should have road round the block a few times)
Just rocked up and rode with @redfalo & @AKA Bob 
https://www.strava.com/activities/561112505
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1148083726
https://www.strava.com/activities/561112590


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2016)

*Jan 30 -* A fast 52.2 miles training ride, a quick sandwich then a deliberately slow 48.8 miles recovery ride; combined 100.6miles (no idea where 0.4 went) in 6:36:53 (15.2mph moving ave), max of 33.5mph and 3970ft of climbing.
Peterborough, Awalton, Elton, Cotterstock, Oundle, Upper Benefield, Deene, Harringworth, Wakerley, Barrowden, Ketton, Stamford, Pilsgate, Bainton, Helpston, Marholm, Ferry Meadows, Peterborough, Awalton, Haddon, Norman Cross, Old A1, Coppinford, Hammerton, Luddington in the Brook, Hemmington, Polebrook, Oundle, Cotterstock, Nassington, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough.

*7 Feb - *That was harder than it should have been, probably something to do with the flat tyre. 35 miles with mates then a wee bit more, Wee Bawbag Ride, 101.4 miles in 6:38:19 (15.3mph moving ave), max of 30.4mph and 3166ft of climbing.
Peterborough, Marholm, Helpston, Bainton, Pilsgate, Stamford, Easton on the Hill, Collyweston, King Cliffe, Nassington, Elton, Peterborough, Haddon, Norman Cross, Alconbury Hill, Great Stukeley, Huntingdon, Abbots Ripton, Coppingford, Hammerton, Great Gidding, Luddington in the Brook, Hemington, Polebrook, Ashton, Oundle, Cotterstock, Nassington, Elton, Alwalton, Peterborough.

*6 Mar* - 36miles with Club KV then a wee bit more.
104.1 miles in 6:07:17 (17mph moving ave), max of 34.6mph and 3033ft of climbing. Peterborough, Awalton, Elton, Wansford, Kings Cliffe, Blatherwycke, Bulwick, Southwick, Oundle, Ashton, Polebrook, Lutton, Bullock Road, Awalton, Rutland Cycles Peterborough, Bullock Road, Rutland Cycles, Fletton, Stanground, Whittlesey, North Side, Thorney, Crowland, Deeping St James, Deeping Gate, Northborough, Glinton, Peakirk, Deeping Gate, Market Deeping, West Deeping, Lolham, Bainton, Barnack, Southorpe, Wansford, Yarwell, Nassington, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough.

*30 Apr* - Mallorca 312 on an empty stomach, 193.8 miles in 12:36:50 (15.4mph moving ave), max of 37.2mph and 15,517ft of climbing. Starting in Port Alcudia then a wee bit round the island.

*22 May* - ToC Recce & Recovery Ride, 103.7miles in 5:33:08 (18.8mph moving ave), max of 37.3mph and 2,874ft of climbing. Peterborough, Awalton, Elton Furze, Washingley, Caldecott, Great Gidding, Winwick, Alconbury Hill, Woodwalton, Great Raveley, Upwood, Ramsey Heights, Ramsey St Mary's, Pondersbridge, Ramsey Mereside, Ramsey Forty Foot, Benwick, Pondersbridge, Farcet, Yaxley, Norman Cross, Haddon, Elton Furze, Awalton, Peterborough, Awalton, Elton Furze, Haddon, Norman Cross, Morbourne, Elton Furze, Awalton, Peterborough.

*22 June* - Longest Day Ride, 203.5miles in 13:45:40 (17.8mph moving ave) with a max of 35.2mph and 6,214ft of climbing. Peterborough, Awalton, Elton Furze, Washingley, Normans Cross, Yaxley, Farcet, Pondersbridge, Whittlesey, Thorney, Crowland, Market Deeping, Caste Bytham, Clipsham, Greetham, Empingham, Normanton, Edith Weston, Glaston, Laxton, Bulwick, Oundle, Polebrook, Washingley Cross Roads, Great Gidding, Leighton Bromswold, Old Weston, Catworth, Kimbolton, Stonely, Perry, Buckden, Fenstanton, Swavesey, Over, Willingham, Earith, Colne, Somersham, Chatteris, Swingbrow, Wimblington, March, Turves, Pondersbridge, Ramsey St Mary's, Holme, Glatton, Warmington, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough.

*31 July* - Ride London, 100miles in 5:03:40 (19.8mph moving ave) (0.6 miles is lost in tunnels etc but if you're worried add) with a max of 40.6mph and 4,636ft of climbing. 100miles round London and Surrey.

*6 Aug* - Training Ride and TopUp, 101.5miles in 5:40:16 (17.9mph moving ave) with max of 39.5mph and 5,134ft of climbing:Peterborough, Elton, Wansford, Ufford, Bainton, Tallington, Barholm, Greatfored, Carlby, Witham on the Hill, Toft, Edenham, Grimsthorpe, Corby Glen, Colsterworth, Stainby, Sewstern, Wymondham, Stapleford, Leesthorpe, Somerby, Cold Overton, Langham, Burley, Empingham, Collyweston, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe, Woodnewton, Apethorpe, Elton, Peterborough, around town.

*10 Sep* - Ronde Picarde, 114.6miles in 6:18:32 (18.2mph moving ave) with a max of 40.7mph and 5,924ft of climbing, Around Abbeville/ Picarde.

*9 Oct* - Cafe Ventuox Ride, 108.7 miles in 6:55:55 (15.7mph moving ave) with a max of 40.3mph and 4,060ft of climbing (the Edge 200 says 5,500ft :-/ ). Peterborough, Awalton, Elton, Nassington, Apethorpe, King's Cliffe, Blatherwyke, Laxton, Harringworth, Glaston, Riddlington, Withcote, Cafe Ventoux, Tugby, Hallaton, Horninghold. Uppingham, Seaton, Harringworth, Laxton, Blatherwyke, King's Cliffe, Apethorpe, Nassington, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough, Marholm, Ufford, Barnack, Pilsgate, Stamford, Ketton, Collyweston, King's Cliffe, Apethorpe, Woodnewton, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough.

*13 Nov* - PCC ride and a bit, 119.2 miles in 7:28:12 (16mph moving ave) with a max of 33.8mph and 5,255ft of climbing - Peterborough, Elton, Peterborough, Cafe, Marholm, Helpston, Bainton, Barnack, Pilsgate,Stamford, Ketton, Collyweston, Wansford, Elton, Peterborough, Marholm, West Deeping, Barholm, Uffington, Stamford, Ketton, Normanton, Empingham, Whitwell, Gunthorpe, Manton, Edith Weston, Normanton, Ketton, Collyweston, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe, Woodnewton, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough

*4 Dec* - PCC 50/ Solo 55, 105miles in 6:39:42 (15.8mph moving) with a max of 33.3mph and 4,419ft of climbing - Peterborough, Elton, Peterborough, Cafe, Farcet, Yaxley, Connington, Sawtry, Hammerton, Winwick, Thurning, Barnwell, Polebrook, Lutton, Awalton, Peterborough, Marholm, Helpston, Maxey, West Deeping, Barholm, Uffington, Stamford, Ketton, Collyweston, Kingscliffe, Blatherwyke, Bulwick, Southwick, Fotheringhay, Elton, Awalton, Peterborough


----------



## SimonJKH (31 Jan 2016)

*January 30*

Ipswich - Orford - Dunwich - Beccles - Wymondham - Halesworth - Ipswich

Started in the dark, finished in the dark. 140 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/482038040


----------



## GinaC (7 Feb 2016)

I'm really sorry I think I may have posted Jan's century on the wrong thread - newby to forums :@
So here's Jan's ride 109.3 m with Kajsa Tylen
https://www.strava.com/activities/467484009

and Feb Cycling Weekly Sportive Colchester and ride home 100.8m
https://www.strava.com/activities/488203206

March 3rd 110.6 miles on a beautiful day
https://www.strava.com/activities/507784562

April 3rd 120.1 miles, beautiful day unfortunately burnt like a beetroot!! Essex Roads Spring Lambs Sportive and ride there and back
https://www.strava.com/activities/534665584

May 1st 150.8 miles, solo ride to Cambridge, beautiful day, burnt again!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/562877872

June 2nd 102.7 miles, great company, great ride awful headwind :'(
https://www.strava.com/activities/596245699

July 2nd 100.5 mile solo burnt yet again!!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/627634177

August 7th 127 miles solo ride to see Dad and the into Hertfordshire, slight panic when Strava routes sent me out onto A1 with 3 lanes of traffic but found an alternative!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/668150361

10/11 of Sept 306 miles solo ride at Revolve 24hr competition at Brands Hatch and an unexpected 1st place in the ladies category with just shy of 29000 ft of climbing (despite Garmin saying more)
https://www.strava.com/activities/709382106

8/10 132.9 miles Cambridge Autumnal Audax 
https://www.strava.com/activities/738381727


----------

